# This Forum.......



## Munzy (Jul 7, 2015)

This forum has become so much about drama that it has become now a negative environment.

I'd really like to see some posts and threads about good things going on in the internet.

Share a few good things you have done recently.

Share a new product.

Just share something (positive)!


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jul 7, 2015)

Okay, not to be a dick, but if you see there is a need of new content why are you not helping with that issue instead of complaining about it?  This is about as useless as all the drama threads as it just someone complaining about something instead of someone taking action to fix the problem they see.

If you think we need better content here then try to start some discussions your self on what interests you instead of just complaining about the lack of original content in a thread.

“What you're supposed to do when you don't like a thing is change it. If you can't change it, change the way you think about it. Don't complain.” 
― Maya Angelou, _Wouldn't Take Nothing for My Journey Now_

“If you took one-tenth the energy you put into complaining and applied it to solving the problem, you'd be surprised by how well things can work out... Complaining does not work as a strategy. We all have finite time and energy. Any time we spend whining is unlikely to help us achieve our goals. And it won't make us happier.” 

― Randy Pausch, _The Last Lecture_

When you aren't satisfied with what has already been done, make something better. That is the greatest responsibility and the true freedom of creativity. The freedom is in that it doesn't need to complain.” 

― Criss Jami, _Killosophy_

If you have time to whine and complain about something then you have the time to do something about it.

- Anthony J. D'Angelo, _The College Blue Book_

my 2 cents.

Cheers!


----------



## sleddog (Jul 7, 2015)

TheLinuxBug said:


> This is about as useless as all the drama threads as it just someone complaining about something


Sounds to me like you're complaining


----------



## MartinD (Jul 7, 2015)

Are you complaining about his complaint?


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jul 7, 2015)

Ahhh!  You weren't supposed to catch on 

LOL!

(that was indeed my whole point... shhhh   )

Cheers!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't see that much drama in all honesty, most of it is self contained. I do what I tell others to do, scroll past it. There are threads that I don't enter because I have no interest in the content. I'll enter if there is a report submitted by a member that states something needs reviewed, but otherwise not seeing content you don't want to see is quite easy. 

But yes, more technical related stuff is always good! Please, more of that.


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 7, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I don't see that much drama in all honesty, most of it is self contained. I do what I tell others to do, scroll past it. There are threads that I don't enter because I have no interest in the content. I'll enter if there is a report submitted by a member that states something needs reviewed, but otherwise not seeing content you don't want to see is quite easy.
> 
> But yes, more technical related stuff is always good! Please, more of that.


Yeah, well i do that too. The problem is when you go to the recent section and everything is about drama. And then you see drmike in all of them throwing gas so that the fire keep on.

While it's true that you can ignore or just evade the forum, the concern is more about what is becoming the purpose of this forum:

1- Talk about anything related to the other bigger communities. With a touch of rage.

2- Talk about failing companies or wannabe companies.

3- Talk about anything excluding hosting and servers 

Does it generate money? sure, the traffic keep coming.

How about the culture and values? <-- we have serious problems here.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 7, 2015)

> This forum has become so much about drama that it has become now a negative environment.


Agreed, and as recent news events have taught us, the best way to bring about meaningful change is to ban a symbol, so I'm starting a petition which I hope will make this forum a nicer place for everyone so we can all enjoy a life of sunshine and rainbows of happiness shooting out of our asses!

======================================

*PETITION TO BAN THE vpsBOARD LOGO*



*It's time for a change! It's time to ban a *racist*  DRAMA symbol from all *government-issued license plates* web browsers. Tell the *North Carolina Legislature* moderators: Ban *Confederate flag license plates* the vpsBoard logo NOW!*

==================================================


----------



## MannDude (Jul 7, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Agreed, and as recent news events have taught us, the best way to bring about meaningful change is to ban a symbol, so I'm starting a petition which I hope will make this forum a nicer place for everyone so we can all enjoy a life of sunshine and rainbows of happiness shooting out of our asses!
> 
> ======================================
> 
> ...


I can fix that.


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> Yeah, well i do that too. The problem is when you go to the recent section and everything is about drama. And then you see drmike in all of them throwing gas so that the fire keep on.


I don't toss on every thread or drama....  Feel free to post your own dramas I have no interest in and I won't comment 



Hxxx said:


> How about the culture and values? <-- we have serious problems here.


I vote @Hxxx to chair the culture committee.



MannDude said:


> I can fix that.


I like that, but it needs bullet holes.... Can you have a 1969 theme just for me?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 7, 2015)

Drama sells. It gets viewers and gets new people on the forum. There just comes a time when the drama threads need to end and need to be locked, until they're continued on the next episode 

I feel that we have some, lets say, _needless_ instigators (creating drama with no fact behind it--just for the sake of stirring the communal pot) on the forum who create silly and unnecessary threads (not naming names--you can figure them out). Instead of criticizing them in their threads, why not use that energy to open up your own threads worth reading?


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2015)

Problem isn't drama caused last few days things have been quiet and I mostly haven't been around and had but a few comments (which I hope continues).

Problem is perception of busy and lens view of the forums.  For some reason these sites are like a rolling edge of the toilet roll.   Intentionally folks are not looking to see a whole roll back there, or in this instance seeing the very end of the roll.  This other nonsense about necro'ing threads and people getting brow beat for posting something that likely already has been but they failed in search (no harm I do this all the time).

Other problem is we have a forum full of providers.  If providers want to talk shop they have private out of site place to do that.  So that does nothing for the general audience and busy perception.

What is going on is like so many sites.  Communities require lots of management, regular small dramas to annoy chat out of people just enough and a bunch of other seeders planting topics.  

Folks maybe fear posting, others are busy running their businesses / working.  

Nothing odd going on.  Take the time and share something (relative), post about whatever (relative), preferably not politics (unless hosting related).


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 7, 2015)

Munzy said:


> Share a new product.
> 
> Just share something (positive)!


http://www.chevrolet.com/2016-cruze/

Not internet related, but there you go!


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 8, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I can fix that.


Please, don't!


----------



## vampireJ (Jul 8, 2015)

I am here for the drama but I am not always online. Will need to catch up


----------



## Tyler (Jul 8, 2015)

MannDude said:


> But yes, more technical related stuff is always good! Please, more of that.


I like the technical stuff too (helps me learn!).

What kind of technical stuff would the community like to see? 

Also can cPanel tutorials be posted in the Library? I don't know that much about VPS and nothing that you guys don't already know, but I have quite a few tricks for cPanel that I would be happy to share.


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 8, 2015)

The new logo is glorious! It just lacks the nyan cat at the end.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 8, 2015)

Tyler said:


> I like the technical stuff too (helps me learn!).
> 
> What kind of technical stuff would the community like to see?
> 
> Also can cPanel tutorials be posted in the Library? I don't know that much about VPS and nothing that you guys don't already know, but I have quite a few tricks for cPanel that I would be happy to share.


Just fire them up anywhere and if you think it needs checked/moved, report it and we'll get it sorted


----------



## Munzy (Jul 8, 2015)

Honest truth here gents.

If I wanted to watch and read the "Days of our VPSes" my account on LET would still be active.

Edit:

Maybe it is time to move on from this forum as well, there isn't anything I want here anymore,  and it seems from the general sense of the community that this wont change. Even @MannDude doesn't seem to care about this problem.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jul 8, 2015)

@Munzy Again, what the hell are you doing to fix this problem?  Your just coming here and whining like a little girl about it.  You haven't made any threads or started any conversations to help move things forward?  Instead you come here and just go "Ohh woes me, I am not happy, I don't like this... ".  If you want change, make change happen, don't just come and complain about things.

This seems to be an issue that the younger crowd has, instead of actually doing something about an issue they just complain about it and hope someone else does something.  This is not how it works my friend, you need to step up and do something your self to help create the change.

The people here posting the content they do is because that is what they are interested in and want to talk about.  If you want different topics, open them your self and start the conversation.  The people who dont mind the things the way they are surely are not going to do this for you.

my 2 cents.

Cheers!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 8, 2015)

Munzy said:


> Honest truth here gents.
> 
> If I wanted to watch and read the "Days of our VPSes" my account on LET would still be active.
> 
> ...




You have offered your concern but have offered no suggestions or solutions. What am I to do? Lock threads that are unrelated to technical matters? Ban people who express opinions related to the industry but not related to a specific technical subject? I am open to suggestion.

The truth is I have tried to encourage more technical content. I even started a and offered money for specific technical topics and no one seemed too interested in participating after I started it. Bounties ranged from $25 - $150 per article and some were written but many were not.

I'm now temporarily running vpsBoard fulltime again and am working on knocking things off my whiteboard for it's improvement. In the meantime you're welcome to and encouraged to create the sort of content you personally would like to see on the site. By the concerns you have expressed, this is the sort of thread you yourself would not like to see so please contribute positively to the solution rather to the issue.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 8, 2015)

MannDude said:


> The truth is I have tried to encourage more technical content. I even started a and offered money for specific technical topics and no one seemed too interested in participating after I started it. Bounties ranged from $25 - $150 per article and some were written but many were not.


As a word of opinion, this should be made more clear. I am relatively new here (registered recently but have been a lurker), and I knew nothing of the sort.

You should make a specific landing page for this so it will help draw readers in. The forum thread that is linked sure looks like a lot of chatter to me. Surely many people would be interested in being paid to write articles.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 8, 2015)

Well, the idea was I was going to do it on a small scale first. Resources are limited. Wanted to do it with a group of people who expressed interest in doing it and who have already written good content in the past. If that worked well, I was going to be willing to expand and promote the program wider. It's still on the 'big picture' list.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 8, 2015)

@MannDude Maybe if it were made more clear, it would have been more of a success? There's quite a barrier to entry -- not every single person is going to jump at the opportunity to write a technical article (and the bad ones can be thrown away as part of quality control).

I'm going to cross-post my link to some of the suggestions I made in the suggestions thread.



Not trying to bust your chops here, but I am trying to help you grow the community.


----------



## Munzy (Jul 8, 2015)

TheLinuxBug said:


> @Munzy Again, what the hell are you doing to fix this problem?  Your just coming here and whining like a little girl about it.  You haven't made any threads or started any conversations to help move things forward?  Instead you come here and just go "Ohh woes me, I am not happy, I don't like this... ".  If you want change, make change happen, don't just come and complain about things.
> 
> This seems to be an issue that the younger crowd has, instead of actually doing something about an issue they just complain about it and hope someone else does something.  This is not how it works my friend, you need to step up and do something your self to help create the change.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I don't post here except to complain, I don't take the time to invest in making anything to help this community at all.







defunct)



as well)







)

https://vpsboard.com/topic/5410-quick-port-monitor-that-emails-you/

https://vpsboard.com/topic/2116-distro-server/(defunct)

edit: forgot about this one too:

https://vpsboard.com/page/index.html/_/linux-vps-tutorials/how-to-stop-a-ddos-attack

-as well as -

bulkrdns.com which is gone now.

Vpswiki.us for a time before I decided to rebuild it.

I'm really sorry community that I haven't tried to give back, or help in any fucking way. I really hope you forgive my crying like a little immature baby whom doesn't do anything except suck my mommies tit.


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 8, 2015)

tits! yai!


----------



## drmike (Jul 8, 2015)

Munzy said:


> I'm really sorry community that I haven't tried to give back, or help in any fucking smiling  way. I really hope you forgive my crying smiling like a little immature baby whom doesn't do anything except suck my mommies tit smile at tits.


I liberally improved the sunshine and rainbow factor up there ^^^^ .  Mhhhm milk does a body good.

Definitely some real good contributions there @Mun, quite the list.  Glad you constructed this list.   More folks should be able to do the same.  I think it's a nice self curated list, which I keep saying we need more of.

No reason for you to feel the weight of the plow on your back or anyone else.  At point people feel obligated to do, meh it's unhealthy.   I've been there and back multiple times.

We all realize it is summer right?  Big shining ball in the sky, green plants, flowers, warmth, etc.? (unless you are in Southern hemisphere) Get outside like the rest of the crowd that isn't present and participating.


----------



## HN-Matt (Jul 8, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> [...] the concern is more about what is becoming the purpose of this forum:
> 
> 
> 1- Talk about anything related to the other bigger communities. With a touch of rage.



Hrmm, yes, "becoming". Strange to see such threads on vpsBoard. Not like it was always that from the start or anything.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jul 8, 2015)

@Munzy I didn't say you haven't participated here, I was more so pointing out that if you don't like the drama threads being opened, open the topics you wish to talk about and start a conversation. 

If you start more conversations that are not related to the current ongoing drama, I am sure everyone here would pitch in.  The more you pitch in with positive topics, the more people participate in them and learn and the more open people are to opening their own threads.  Everything is connected.  I understand your frustrated but it seems you could take out your frustration in a more positive way than this particular thread.

If having better topics here is important to you, then be the one who makes a difference and start the conversation.  Honestly, the person who does this the most here now is DrMike and he is the one who is creating all the drama you don't like.  I think he does it because he feels stuff becomes stale here and is just wanting to get conversation going again.  If you had other topics already doing this, I think the drama crap would lessen very quickly.

TLR:

Sure you have helped and posted some topics, but if you want to see change your going to have to do more and your going to have to come up with some ideas that draws in reader attention.  That is the way to make change on this, not just complaining that you want someone else to fix it for you or your going to leave.  I am sure there are people here who understand and appreciate where you come from, don't get me wrong, but they are also the same people here that try to open new topics and get the discussion going....

my 2 cents.

Cheers!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 8, 2015)

To be fair, I do not believe @Munzy is wrong. As I mentioned in my first response to this thread, there is content that _I_ don't want to see. As such, I don't see it. It's real simple to "View New Content" and go, "Nah, that thread has nothing for me" and scroll downward. I'd like to see more tutorials, and guides as well but unfortunately the demographic of this forum has many people who are already pretty talented and not enough people who are newbs and asking questions.

I don't think the volume of 'drama' here exceeds or even matches that of elsewhere to be honest, but I don't really lurk anywhere else. I only visit LET when someone sends a link to something or I or vpsB is mentioned somewhere.


----------



## HN-Matt (Jul 8, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I can fix that.


----------



## HN-Matt (Jul 8, 2015)

MannDude said:


> You have offered your concern but have offered no suggestions or solutions. What am I to do? Lock threads that are unrelated to technical matters? Ban people who express opinions related to the industry but not related to a specific technical subject? I am open to suggestion.
> 
> The truth is I have tried to encourage more technical content.


Not that 'technical content' ever contains any of that dreadful _drama _in and of itself or anything, lol.


----------



## HN-Matt (Jul 8, 2015)

...I remember watching a Q&A on YouTube w/ Linus Torvalds. Toward the end he was explaining something along the lines of (paraphrasing) how the technical documentation is purposefully misleading and filled with misdirection. If that isn't a recipe for drama, I don't know what is!

 

I'm not saying 'more technical content' is the wrong suggestion, but that I don't see how it can be so easily separated/distinguished from 'drama' or used as a means of contrast against it.


----------



## drmike (Jul 9, 2015)

There is always going to be drama and topics that make someone cringe. Every other thread probably bruises some thin skinned folks.

Everyone has opinions, differences, perspectives, etc.  Those don't invalidate a way of doing things or make someone usually wrong.  Sometimes we have dramas on the code side and best practices aren't up to level of some folks.   That makes other do'ers - well intentioned folks back up before posting or sharing.  Should this not happen / is mean / is counter productive?  Meh, it's educational.  

Similarly a chunk of the dramas people point my way are educational.  Helps folks smell the crap before they step in it.   Does it make folks back up?  Yeah.  Counter productive?  Only to some who rightly should just live in their filter bubble view and only view threads with rainbows and jellybeans. But such thread surely get lens view that annoys seeing it as all the most recent last X comments.  Problem is how folks are using the forums and perhaps time to re-do the front side view of things cause as-such it's not suitable for behavioral use practices of a big chunk of folks.  That's a UI and information design issue, not colors or strict design - more about what snippets to show and how best to limit view such best for audience.

@TheLinuxBug With more activity would there be less dramas?  Probably.  I'd probably be busy reading other folks posts and experimenting with some of what is re-usable.  Lately I've been going soft on folks and drama, so much that people are asking why.  Cause forum folks are tiring to hear complain about it and I am super busy. READ:  I put down my writing cap for vpsB mostly for the time being so people complaining can have a go at it.... Plus it's summer and I'd rather tend to plants than sit on a forum posting about dork matters.

A community takes all sorts.   The plumbers,  the electricians,  the politicians, the news reporters, the lunch social drama group, PTA moms, onward.  Perhaps we need a bit more rounding of things and filling in some gaps.

I for one welcome more industry news.   Not the sh!t posing as via press release either.  Real stuff, deals, acquisitions, new DCs, new gear, etc.  That's ever moving new content.  Just an idea for anyone reading and thinking.


----------

